# Book Review : The Pth to the Black Belt by Rodrigo Gracie and Kid Peligro



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

The new book put out by Kid Pelligro and Rodrigo Gracie titled *The Path *to the *Black Belt *is an excellent referance manual for experienced and new people alike.  If you like grappling and BJJ then this is a book that you should think about purchasing.  I particularly like the vital technical insights that have been missing from many of the other BJJ books out there.  If you enjoy grappling then this is one book you might want to pick up.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Brian, I too have this book and can "vouch" for its utility. The book has some excellent drills that "link" various escapes, counters and submissions together. I think the book is also unique in its approach to "point out" what "WRONG TECHNIQUE" and "PROPER TECHNIQUE" look like. I own several BJJ books and to date this is the only book that has this side-by-side comparision. I have seen this book on Ebay for a fraction of its retail cost at times. Defintely worth buying if you are needing additional BJJ instruction.


----------

